# Commuting and What to Wear



## mig9 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello,

I am a design student working on a personal project. I have been commuting for a while now and curious about what guys' commutes are like such as distance, terrain, time constraints, weather, etc. And how those factors affect what you choose to wear.

Thanks and would really appreciate any feedback!

mig


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Fairweather commuter here, about 15 miles round trip on some relatively rough, though paved, roads.

I wear bibs and a jersey when the weather is warm and pack a change of clothes.
When the weather gets colder, I have one pair of tights, or I throw sweatpants on over the shorts. I'll add a jacket, or a long-sleeve t-shirt.

Freezing temps and/or precipitation and I generally stay off the bike.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I occasionally ride the 21miles 1 way, mostly paved but between 4 and 8 miles of gravel. We have showers, lockers and indoor informal bike storage inside the office so I wear road lycra appropriate for the temps. I leave enough clothes and shoes in the locker that I don't have to pack much. 

The time constraints are usually unrelated to the ride or work, but related to family obligations at the beginning and end of the day.


----------



## mig9 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for the reply, do you guys care about how fast you go? And if there isn't any facility on the other end for you to shower or change would you still ride? Last but not least, would you choose to use your bicycles for errands such as groceries and other stuff where you have to carry a decent amount stuff?

Again I really appreciate the feed backs and wish you guys safe riding out there on the roads.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I try to keep the pace relatively slow heading to work, since I don't have shower access. On the way home, I'll sometimes add miles and pick up the pace.

If I couldn't change clothes at all, I might not ride. But you can change clothes in a bathroom stall if necessary.

As for groceries, if I had the racks and bags to safely carry it, and heat wasn't an issue (frozen foods), I could see doing some grocery getting.


----------



## mig9 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you very much! Just one last question for all who care to answer: Do you commute in an urban/metropolitan setting, rural areas, or both?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I commute 12 miles each way on hilly terrain. I wear my cycling attire like I would on a normal ride, so I carry my work clothes in a pack.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

I ride 20 miles one way from a rural area into a more urban one (last 4 miles is town). I wear appropriate kit for the weather and pack clothes in a truck bag. I wash in the restroom at work. We have a rather small staff and I arrive well before anyone else 6:30 usually. I stop for small items occasionally if I have to. Like others I only ride when family commitments allow for it so 3-4 times a week. Some times it's less.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

mig9 said:


> Thank you very much! Just one last question for all who care to answer: Do you commute in an urban/metropolitan setting, rural areas, or both?


Suburb through downtown urban for me.


----------



## mig9 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone for their feed back, just wanna dig a little deeper in terms of gear choices such as lycra vs street clothes and platform/straps vs clipless.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

I wear cycling clothes with cycling shoes on clipless pedals. I use mountain bike winter shoes in the winter and road shoes in the other three seasons adding shoe covers on the edges of the freeze


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Winn said:


> I wear cycling clothes with cycling shoes on *clueless pedals*. I use mountain bike winter shoes in the winter and road shoes in the other three seasons adding shoe covers on the edges of the freeze


Auto-correct fail?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

mig9 said:


> Thanks everyone for their feed back, just wanna dig a little deeper in terms of gear choices such as lycra vs street clothes and platform/straps vs clipless.


Platform pedals with whatever shoes are handy, but then I only have platform pedals on my bikes. If I need dressier shoes, I'll pack them.

Is it just me, or is this strating to feel like a survey...


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> Auto-correct fail?


yep fixed


----------



## mig9 (Jan 14, 2008)

Opus51569 said:


> Platform pedals with whatever shoes are handy, but then I only have platform pedals on my bikes. If I need dressier shoes, I'll pack them.
> 
> Is it just me, or is this strating to feel like a survey...


I find clipless more comfortable to ride with since they have better arch support, with normal shoes my arches start hurting as I am more of an animated rider who stamps on the pedals quite a bit. 

What brand of shoes do you ride with?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

mig9 said:


> I find clipless more comfortable to ride with since they have better arch support, with normal shoes my arches start hurting as I am more of an animated rider who stamps on the pedals quite a bit.
> 
> What brand of shoes do you ride with?


Teva sandals, Sketchers Go-Walks, Nikes... Sandals when the weather is warm, tennis shoes when the weather gets colder.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I think most people wear whatever they wear when they ride their bike. I keep shoes, clothes etc. in my office. I see a lot of people wearing backpacks. I get around that by doing a clothes swap every week when my wife drives her carpool in. She works across the street from me.


----------

